# Which Laptop To Buy



## dhawald (Jun 28, 2006)

I have zeroed in on these two models
please help me in deciding which one to buy

lennovo
6895ka
core duo t2300 1.66 GHz ,2mb L2 cache,
667 fsb,
945gm express chipset,
512 mb ddr2 sdram 667 MHz ram
combo drive
price approx 58000,warranty 1 year.

    AND

HP compaq presario b2816tx
pentium m 750 1.86 GHz,2 mb L2 cache
533 fsb
915pm chipset,
512 mb ram DDR2 
8X dvd writer
ATI mobility radeon x600se 128 mb dedicated graphics
price approx 58000,waranty one year


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 28, 2006)

The processor of lenovo looks better. ITs core DUO!! MoBo is better as well, 945.

HP provides DVD writer. How often do you think you need to write DVDs? Can you work be done by writing CDs instead? Then go for lenovo. With Lenovo, you can get an internal DVD-WRiter for say about 3K, spend about 650 more on convertor and make it USB external and have the best of both worlds 

Check out where is the nearest service center of both, their weights, battery times, screen sizes, bundled software, etc. Also see if there is a possibility of an extended warranty. IMO, extended warraties are worth taking, especially in case of lappies


----------



## cvvikram (Jun 28, 2006)

Else

you ca try out DellTM InspironTM  6400 Notebook and customise it to add extra 512MB RAM and a dual layer DVD writer..All of this may cost you around 55K-58K...

Dell laptops are high reliable and you can check out at them...


----------



## Yamaraj (Jun 28, 2006)

If you plan on keeping the laptop for 2 or more years, look for a solid 3 years
warranty. Some IBM/Lenovo ThinkPad models and HP series have this.

Naturally, everyone has a different set of preferences when they set out for
shopping. Warranty and quality were the top two things when I went to market
for a laptop. I returned with a ThinkPad.


----------



## ashkom (Jun 29, 2006)

How about 

HP DV 5200TX with following specs
Duo T2550 1.73 GHz, 2 MB L2 Cache, 533 MHz FSB
15.4" colour WXGA BrightView
1GB (1 x 1GB) DDR2 SDRAM (667MHZ)
100GB (5400 rpm)
SuperMulti Drive Dual Layer DVD±RW/±R
NVIDIA GeForce® Go 7400 Dedicated Graphics (TurboCache 2.0 Technology upto 512 MB
Rs 65,000.00

I think with additional RAM and dedicated graphics card it is worth the price.

Ash


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 30, 2006)

I wonder why do people not pay any attention to weight and battery time? Why do you post only hardware specs and not a word about these two? Afterall lappies are for mobility and these 2 things play a very important part! In recent times, I have come across 2 friends who has sold off heavier models even at a loss to get a lighter one.


----------



## abhishekwithyou (Jul 8, 2006)

@tuxfan...

 battery and Weight are for profesionals that to hard core..
 for normal persons what matters is not minimum req but the widest possible choices..
 they want what ever they are able to fit...
 so... 
 well in  my view dv5000 series are some of the best ever lappies i have used,seen...
 i bought one and it simply rocks...


----------



## Ch@0s (Jul 8, 2006)

Check out the Dell XPS M1210 being sold on the dell.co.in site. The current prices are cheaper in India than in US. Its an awesome deal... better than anything else available in India right now. Best of all its just weighs 4 pounds with a dual core yonah and Geforce 7400 video.

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/xps_m1210_in?c=in&l=en&s=bsd


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Jul 8, 2006)

Get a sny vaio


----------



## tanmay_rajvanshi (Jul 8, 2006)

i am planning to buy hp pavilion dv5200tx

Duo T2550 1.73 GHz, 2 MB L2 Cache, 533 MHz FSB
15.4" colour WXGA BrightView
1GB (1 x 1GB) DDR2 SDRAM (667MHZ)
100GB (5400 rpm)
SuperMulti Drive Dual Layer DVD±RW/±R
NVIDIA GeForce® Go 7400 Dedicated Graphics (TurboCache 2.0 Technology upto 512 MB
Rs 65,000.00

its also worth a look.
check this also
extra RAM AND DEDICATED GRAPHICS CARD CAN ALWAYS HELP


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 8, 2006)

abhishekwithyou said:
			
		

> @tuxfan...
> 
> battery and Weight are for profesionals that to hard core..
> for normal persons what matters is not minimum req but the widest possible choices..
> ...



Thanks for calling me "Hard Core Professional" 

I think anyone who moves around with his lappy a bit should give some importance to weight and battery life. Secondly, if you are in a place where power-cuts are frequent, battery life is all the more important!! Weight is important for the long-term health of your neck and spinal cord. I have faced problems some years ago, so I know how bad it is.


----------



## martin_julius (Jul 25, 2006)

As per the spec the m/c HP DV 5200TX seems to be great. But I am having some problems with this. I got one recently and the very next day it went off and would not boot. Even the restoration and recovery etc failed. The dealer's engineer also tried in vain. But after 3 weeks they returned the m/c telling its fine but the issue remained and i'm unable to use the m/c.

I have taken up with HP. let me see for their respone whether there are some hardware issues we will know.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 25, 2006)

go 4 Dell OR Toshiba or SONY,if u dont like them,then go 4 HP,Fujitsu,Acer...


----------



## rupinder (Jul 26, 2006)

please suggest which laptop to buy in a basic category...
my budget is till 44000/-
i hv options like compaq, dell or acer....of which compaq is givin the best config.
celeron 1.6 GHz...512 ram ddr2...wifi...80gb HDD...DVD riter(dual layer)
38000/-
same config acer is abt 50000/-


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

Celeron...no point in getting it.....tell us the Dell config.


----------



## shiva.kb (Aug 23, 2006)

I am looking for notebook with an excellent screen for watching movies and gaming. It should serve my primary purpose of programming as well. I have collected some configuration details on ASUS F3JM Notebook. But I am not sure about the same. It would be great if you can confirm my understanding your review comments are greatly appreciated.

CPU & Chipset 
Intel Centrino Core Duo T2400 1.83 G Hz
Mobile Intel 945 PM Express Chipset


Storage & Memory
HDD: 80GB SATA 5400 RPM

ODD: DVD Super Multi (DVD-RW)

RAM:  2 GB DDR2 667 (2X1024)

Video
NVDIA GeForce Go 7300 with 128MB VRAM 

15.4" WXGA+ 
Glare Type - Color-Shine, Crystal-Shine TFT LCD
250 nits high brightness. 
ASUS Splendid Video Intelligent Engine Technology 
TV Out (S-Video composite), D-sub Port and DVI Ports
1.3M Megabyte Pixels Video Camera   

Audio
Integrated Intel High Definition compliant Audio with 3D effect full duplex
SoundBlaster Pro Compatible (24 Bit)
Built-in speaker and microphone With S/P-DIF Port
Audio-DJ for play/pause, stop, forward, rewind 


Ports/Connectivity

1 x VGA port/Mini D-sub 15-pin for external monitor 
1 x Microphone-in jack 
1 x RJ11 Modem jack for phone line
1 x RJ45 LAN Jack for LAN insert 
3 x USB 2.0 ports,
1 x IEEE 1394 port
1 x TV Out (S-Video composite) 
1 x Express Card
1 x SIR-115.2Kbps supported
1 x Infrared Port 
1 X Headphone jack with S/P-DIF
1 x DVI Port
1 x Bluetooth V2.0+EDR

Card Reader:   MMC/ SD/ Mini-SD/Memory Stick/ MS Pro/ MS-Duo/MS-Pro-Duo 

Battery : Li-Ion 6 cells: 4800mAh, 3S2P, 53.28 WHrs



Thanks 
Shiva


----------



## rupinder (Aug 28, 2006)

dell has a config of duo core...512 mb ram ...60 gb hdd...dvd combo drive...for abt 55000....
there s good config similar to this with a graphic card Nvidia geforce....but tht i an amd turion for abt 51000....with dvd riter..

im thinking of callin a laptop frm US in oct...probably a vaio or hp...but in the range of 50 to 60k...laptops r very cheap over there...my oinly concern is wat abt the waranty n service over here..i guess they proviode it here if i hv a global warranty thing..
__________
SHIVA...i think if u can get a graphic card tht is higher version of the 7300..it wud be better..cos on laptops the new age games dont run as good as they do on desktops...


----------



## vinayasurya (Aug 28, 2006)

i am planning to buy compaq 3029AU with AMD Turion X2 processors. Any problem with v3000 series or AMD X2 processor. I am considering it because for around 43,000 it seems good value.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 29, 2006)

Plz review this confi:---

Processor:- Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo Processor T2250 1.73 GHz, 2MB Cache, 533 MHz FSB

DIMM Memory 1024MB (2 X 512MB) DDR2 SDRAM 

Keyboards Internal Dell(TM) 87 Keys Keyboard (English) 

EIDE Hard Drives 80GB SATA Hard Drive 

Internal Optical Drive dual DVD writer

Wireless Solution Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Dual Band 802.11a/g 54Mbps Wireless Mini Card 
Modems Internal 56K Modem

Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module

Total Amount after  Tax Rs 62,112

Is this a right choice or I can get any other gud solution at this price


----------



## ashwn_acharya (Nov 17, 2006)

vinayasurya said:
			
		

> i am planning to buy compaq 3029AU with AMD Turion X2 processors. Any problem with v3000 series or AMD X2 processor. I am considering it because for around 43,000 it seems good value.


 
Even i was planning to buy the sap lappy but then my hp dealer told me that the 3029 model has been phazed out, and instead they r offering 3133au model... the config is almost the same, except for may be te  cache size but i am not sure.. there is another thread active in this regard... check it out...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41350


----------



## aryayush (Nov 17, 2006)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> Plz review this confi:---
> 
> Processor:- Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo Processor T2250 1.73 GHz, 2MB Cache, 533 MHz FSB
> 
> ...


For the same price, you can get a much better machine. Look at the spec sheet below:

Processor:- 1.83GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 2MB Cache, 667 MHz FSB

512MB (2x256MB) of 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM (PC2-5300); supports up to 2GB

Full-size, illuminated keyboard with ambient light sensor

60GB Serial ATA; 5400-rpm

Slot-loading optical combo drive (DVD-ROM/CD-RW)

Wireless Solution Built-in 54-Mbps AirPort Extreme Wi-Fi (802.11g)
Networking: Built-in 10/100/1000BASE-T (Gigabit)

Built-in Bluetooth 2.0+EDR (Enhanced Data Rate) module


----------



## nimbagi (Jan 8, 2007)

vinayasurya said:
			
		

> i am planning to buy compaq 3029AU with AMD Turion X2 processors. Any problem with v3000 series or AMD X2 processor. I am considering it because for around 43,000 it seems good value.


 
Hi,

Can u tell me where are you getting 3029 AU for 43000 ?
I am in Hyderabad, AP. The best price i could find for this laptop is 48,500.

Thanks for quick reply.


----------

